
If the Moon Were Only 1 Pixel – A tediously accurate map of the solar system - hoag
http://joshworth.com/dev/pixelspace/pixelspace_solarsystem.html
======
LordWinstanley
...tediously reposted, for about the zillionth time

~~~
grzm
Previously posted a month ago (4 points, 1 comments):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13233679](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13233679)

According to the results of the "past" link, this is the fifth time it's been
posted, with very few comments.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=If%20the%20Moon%20Were%20Only%...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=If%20the%20Moon%20Were%20Only%201%20Pixel%20–%20A%20tediously%20accurate%20map%20of%20the%20solar%20system&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

If you think this submission is inappropriate for HN, flag it and move on.

